# Has anybody beat this?



## srinirao (Nov 7, 2002)

I must say this is really beginning to hate this condition, not that I didn't from day one? But, the thought that I'm losing my early 20's to some stupid digestive disorder completley pisses me off. I feel like I would do anything to beat this. I've basically given up drinking for as long as it takes, and pretty much any food that is usually enjoyable(fried stuff, desserts, etc) , in the hopes that I can beat this). I guess I just refuse to believe that I'm going to live the rest of my life like this. I've gotten so desperate that I'm shelling out the 180 bucks a bottle for that Molocure stuff and feel like I will have to yell at the people at the company if it doesn't work. Sorry ,for such a disgruntled post. I just didn't think i'd be taking so many damn medications and dealing with this kind of nonsense so early in life. If anybody has beat this, actually gotten rid of it, and is symptom free, I'm all ears. I'm sure about a million people a day post stuff like this. Anyways, thanks for listening


----------



## michellervt (Oct 7, 2002)

I've beat it to the point where I can go out, function at work, and even have a drink. I'm not 100% at all...I stay near bathrooms or load up on immodium. But, what is helping me right now is Effexor, Librax, Calcium, and Questran. In fact, I have for the first time experienced constipation. Anyway, keep trying. Oh, and I KNOW that I cannot eat dairy under any circumstances.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

yeah, i completely empathise. It seems such a waste doesn't it? we should be out being carefree and having fun, not worrying about doing stuff 'just incase' the evil pooping starts *argh*I am trying really hard with the diet though and taking calcium daily. Still having to take mild anti-d drugs when i go out for a night or if i have early morning things to go to, but it can't last forever...?I'm buying the hypnotherapy tapes next week so i really hope they'll help with the anxiety involved with going out but then getting nervous and getting an attack lalalaGood luck and let me know how you're doing xXx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I really wish it could just disappear. I have not yet learnt how to beat it. Hypno has worked well, but im still notb eating this. Esp not at the moment. We all just need to persevere and will will get through. What medicines do you take now? What do yiou do to help yourself? Please share!


----------



## kevinjw1981 (Nov 25, 2002)

I have found a great substance prescribed by the Doctor called fybrogel... it is a sachet of powder that you mix in a bit of water it tastes like paracetemol in orange juice.. but it seems to work for me - also eating about 2 protions of fruit and veg or salad a day seems to comliment this treatment. I am able to work normally drink normaly and lead a relativly normal life - however I do need to visit the porcelin temple about 4 times a day but it is normally hassle free with a few minor cramps that die down when the stuff is passed just thought I would pass on my input in the hope that it may help even 1 person!!!!!


----------

